# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: کسی در مورد DOM اطلاعات داره؟

## barnamenevisjma

سلام
کسی در مورد DOM اطلاعات داره؟ ممنون میشم توضیح بدین.

----------


## mmojbo

سلام
برای درک بهتر به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید
http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85%...B3%D9%86%D8%AF

موفق باشید

----------


## veria

هر چند این مدل وابسته به زبان خاصی نیست، ولی اگر از دید برنامه نویسی میخواید جوابی بگیرید، باید بگم که این مدل برای بعضی از کاربردهای در پردازش xml ها مناسب است و برای برخی خیر. سربار زیادی به منابع سیستم اضافه می کند، اما گاها استفاده از آن پیاده سازی راخ حل رو راحت تر می کنه و به شکل کلی کار کردن با اون نسبتا راحته. روش جایگزین برای کاربردهای با پرفورمنس بالاتر و سربارکمتر استفاده از SAX هست که البته به کارگیری اون مقدار مشکلتر هم هست.

----------

